# The evil snake warlock cursed my water bottle



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

First off I will say not all snake owners are evil, but this was an evil warlock, not even kidding
Story time:
I walk into petsmart today and there was this guy in front of mean a leather coat shortly after I got inside (like right in front of me he was just there, I didn't see him walk in or anything, evidence of him being a warlock) and he must of asked the employee passing by for a mouse because they said something about getting one and walked off, then the warlock strode (not walked,strode, a distinct difference, also more evidence of a warlock) and e stood acing away from anything rodent related by the mice (kind of hard since the mouse tank is litterally in te middle o the small animal section) he flippe his hair in a way that indicated he was very full of himself (especially considering his hair wa slicked back) and I needed a new water bottle and he was right in front of them and wouldn't move, so the employees came over and they were like "ok is this going to be a feeder?" And he said yes in his evil warlock voice while I pretended I look at ferret costumes, then they got out the paperwork an asked him if he had a preference (color or gender I assume, I was looking at chew things at this point) and as they were gettin the mouse out he just stop right in the middle of the aisle, meanwhile I decided since there was nothing else I really needed I should just look for a water bottle, so I start looking at those but the warlock wouldn't move, so I'm squished against the shelves, and I find a glass one and it's sposed to e chew resistant and drip resistant and I thought I remembered hearing that glass ones leak less so I got that off the shelf and the warlock turns around, glares at me (for no reason, I've been very careful to keep a small distance from him) and turns back around, gets his mouse and leaves, I hardly even looked at him the entire time! I saw him glare out of the corner of my eye! Then when I got my bottle home I filled it up and attached it and it leaks so bad!!!!! It soaked my lava ledge and the fleece level underneath it and te fleece floor under that! The warlock cursed my bottle!


Anyway question because my ok bottle ha started to leak and my new bottle has a curse on it from the evil snake warlock, what is the best kind of water bottle?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

The non-cursed ones. Try the cheapest plastic ones at petsmart/petco, I've never had a problem with them. Must not be worth the effort of cursing, since they're so cheap and easy to replace


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

That would make sense I guess lol I was just so mad I've been like "that *******" since I tested it, and it might seem crazy, but it's like the only explanation


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Which petsmart did you go to, my pets smart refuses to sell feeders.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Gah! I'm not even sure how my autocorrect did that! It was petco, anyway come to think of it I don't think my petsmart sells feeders either...they have very little rat and mouse inventory which suggest a that they don't do feeders (reptiles are more popular than rodents here) I generally trut petsmart more here anyway, their fish look less disease. Riddled so I'm confident in adding them to my tank without qt (fish are a big hoby of mine) anyway it was petco not petsmart, I coulda sworn I checked that before I posted it...I'm still mad at the evil warlock rerguardless of what store he bought a tiny mouse from


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Ive dropped decent money on multiple glass, chew proof, leak proof, top fill water bottles and I also find the best are they cheapy plastic ones from just about anywhere. I even have one from walmart thats outlasted my nice glass one.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I use:

http://www.lixit.com/node/581

This comes in two sizes... I use the larger one for rats.

Double ball doesn't seem to leak of clog.
It's clear so it's easy to see the water level
It has no chew points
It splits in half so it's easy to clean
It goes inside the cage so it won't get knocked off onto the floor
Made in the USA

The drawback are that if you tighten it too tight it's a bear to open. Seriously! And you have to reach into your cage to change the water.

My large local pet shop uses these in all of their small animal cages... which is why I went with it. It works as well in glass enclosures as it does with cages. It works at and angle and I have used in in travel cages on long car rides without it leaking out in the car.

LixIt has a new fancy outside the cage bottle which lets you fill it without removing it, but I've never tried it. I don't know if new is improved. But having killed other animals with bottles that clogged or leaked I'd check out their web site. They seem to be a quality company.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Check this out... Click the photo for "chunky food hopper"

http://www.lixit.com/gallery

Does anyone think this has a shot of really working?


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Rat Daddy said:


> Check this out... Click the photo for "chunky food hopper"
> 
> http://www.lixit.com/gallery
> 
> Does anyone think this has a shot of really working?


Maybe a really small shot.... But I can see more ways for it to go wrong than for it to go right







this is my cursed bottle it ha double ball design and a duck and all that so I figured it's be good, which I dunno maybe it would be if it weren't cursed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

When you fill the water bottle, make sure it is all the way filled, then create a vacuum by holding the mouth of the bottle to prevent drips. Flip it over and wait for the bubbles to go up. Now tap the ball to get it to drip once. It should be fine. I use three different water bottles (all plastic, all cheap) and don't have drip problems.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rat Daddy said:


> Check this out... Click the photo for "chunky food hopper"
> 
> http://www.lixit.com/gallery
> 
> Does anyone think this has a shot of really working?


I feel like my rats would get all the food out instantly then demolish the evil food-hoarder. It seems like the design of many foraging toys. 
I would worry less clever rats would not figure out how to get that.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> When you fill the water bottle, make sure it is all the way filled, then create a vacuum by holding the mouth of the bottle to prevent drips. Flip it over and wait for the bubbles to go up. Now tap the ball to get it to drip once. It should be fine. I use three different water bottles (all plastic, all cheap) and don't have drip problems.


The bottle and the cardboard say not to fill past the max fill line because the vacuum won't form properly  


I still blame the warlock


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't have fancy-smansy bottles with fill lines, so they may be right. I usually fill to the neck of the bottle (I've filled more without leaks, but the **** floaty turtle gets stuck there).


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Defective water bottles kill rats! I've actually had then kill mice. I filled the cheap water bottle and went away for a couple days came back to find a full bottle and dehydrated mice. I also had a flood that soaked the cage and got the mice sick. And honestly... that bottle usually worked a treat, usually... unless the ball got a little bit dirty and then all bets were off.

If your new bottle doesn't work perfectly, don't mess with it. It might just be defective or there's some dirt in the tip. Either way exchange it and start there. I have 4 LixIts of the type I posted and so far haven't had a defective one. I mean they don't leak even on long car rides. 

And yes, that food bin thing does seem to be counter-intuitive doesn't it?


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> I don't have fancy-smansy bottles with fill lines, so they may be right. I usually fill to the neck of the bottle (I've filled more without leaks, but the **** floaty turtle gets stuck there).


Haha my cheapo petco bottle is what I'm using now (off o penny's qt cage) because my main one started leaking, that bottle says to fill all the way but the glass one doesn't, I dunno I'm starting to feel like the glass one is more trouble than it's worth, Definately gonna return it today, just gotta find the receipt, no use keeping a cursed bottle, I'm gonna try a topfill I think, those thing look cool


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Rat Daddy said:


> Defective water bottles kill rats! I've actually had then kill mice. I filled the cheap water bottle and went away for a couple days came back to find a full bottle and dehydrated mice. I also had a flood that soaked the cage and got the mice sick. And honestly... that bottle usually worked a treat, usually... unless the ball got a little bit dirty and then all bets were off.
> 
> If your new bottle doesn't work perfectly, don't mess with it. It might just be defective or there's some dirt in the tip. Either way exchange it and start there. I have 4 LixIts of the type I posted and so far haven't had a defective one. I mean they don't leak even on long car rides.
> 
> And yes, that food bin thing does seem to be counter-intuitive doesn't it?


I read in another thread that someone was having issues with their bottle so someone suggested having a backup in the cage, that's when I initially took the qt bottle off the qt cage and put it on the main cage, but the bi bottle started leaking and the qt bottle is so small for two rats! So I wanted a new one, this glass one is making me mad though, and it was fairly expensive, so maybe I'll exchange it for a new bottle and some new toys (at some point my rats are ping to feel OVER stimulated)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Did you make sure the rubber washer was in there? Sometimes people will remove the rubber washer, so they have an extra one. Just a thought.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Rubber washer? Umm...I dunno, it's leaking out the tube though so I dunno if that could even be the problem...I dunno, I think I'm gonna go back to plastic though


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Does anybody have experience with top loading ones?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

I have an ancient plastic petco waterbottle, it's been working just fine since I got my first rodent (about 10 years ago) until now.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I just use a cheapo bottle, but enjoy those with floaties. Not a problem to date.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I got two cheap water bottles that have never failed me and one big expensive glass water bottle that I have issues with all the time

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I just saw the new top loader, don't know how it works but it looks cool. 

otherwise

Yes if you don't have a gasket there is no vacuum and the water leaks out the bottom.

Lastly cheap bottles aren't necessarily bad... they are made from very nice blue prints too, but the manufacturing tolerances are all over the place. Those bottles that come out on spec will work perfectly just like the finest bottles, those that are close enough will rarely jam and those that are out of spec will kill your rats. They all fly down the same production line together and get packaged the same. 

By buying a better bottle generally the specified tolerances are better and the manufacturing quality and quality control are better and more of the bottles on the shelf are good.

It's important to note that more expensive doesn't always mean better, just that you have a better shot at getting a better product, special features aside.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

As someone who went through an absolutely awful period of buying tons and tons of water bottles because they all kept breaking (seriously, one of the worst times of my life. So frustrating.) I agree that the cheap plastic ones at PetCo/PetSmart are the only ones that have ever done me justice. I know it's so tempting to go towards what would appear to be a sturdier bottle and get the expensive fancy looking ones but I sincerely tried, like, seven of those only to have them all defected or break within a month, etc.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I wish I could remember what we eventually settled on for our guinea pigs, we went through so many bottles yeah definitely going back tomorrow ( would have gone today but I was sick)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I use one from walmart that cost about 2 dollars. I'll have to buy the bigger size that's 4 dollars when my boys get bigger but it works perfect for now. It'll occasionally drip when I put it back on the cage but after a couple drops it stops. I've never bought an expensive water bottle for either my gerbils or hamsters and I've never had a problem with leaking except the occasional drop or two.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Grawrisher said:


> Does anybody have experience with top loading ones?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got one when my glass one started leaking. It kinda sucks. If you fill it too quickly the pressure of the water and gravity pulls the bottle off the plastic holder thingy. Its the Super Pet Top Fill water bottle.

http://www.wag.com/smallanimal/p/super-pet-top-fill-water-bottle-120656?site=CA&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc_W&utm_term=SUP-140&utm_campaign=GooglePLA&CAWELAID=1323903743&utm_content=pla&ca_sku=SUP-140&ca_gpa=pla&ca_kw={keyword}


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I went through a ton of bottles... Lixits, the glass Super Pet one, some Living World hamster bottle... they all leaked or stopped working completely. The only one that didn't was some cheap Hartz one from Wal mart... looked like this


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I saw some relatively cheap ones a petco that were topfill, but instead of a ball they had like a weird post in the end, do those work? I don't understand the mechanics of it

Btw, went back today an got a petco brand plastic, and 6 dollars back, ant wait to take it home an set it up


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

I bought one of those top fill ones and it gets air bubbles stuck in the end constantly. I ended up replacing it because of this


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Years ago we made our own drip water bottles with glass bottles, rubber stoppers and thin glass tubes, we didn't have any little balls in the tube, they worked off suction alone. Oddly enough the rodents would chew the rubber stoppers and even the glass tubes, but the things worked for years. 

Seriously try the lixit one I suggested... the in cage variety. It really does work a treat, I have 4 in both sizes and my pet shop uses many of them for about $5.00 you can't go too far wrong.


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

People might have something to say bout this but anyways, I have bought like 5 different water bottles which all leak constantly, couldn't waist anymore money so Im currently using small feeding bowls, i change the water twice a day. I just can't figure out why I always get the reject stuff. I bought a portable cellphone charger yesterday and the freaking thing doesn't work but my friends one does....sigh....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Yea he cursed you BC I have a glass waterbottle that has a little ducky in it and it doesn't leak but for some reason all the ones I have that had a turtle in it leaked did you try taking it back and exchange it?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

The problem is that the petshop I go to is quite far. I bought 2 water bottles from them the 1st time, used it for a week, started leaking, cleaned the little ball inside, still leaked, took back, tested it there, stopped leaking...I just dunno hey, why meeeeee lol Gonna clean them all tonight again and test them before leaving in the cage a whole night, otherwise I wake up to a river flowing through the cage... I know using bowls is a bad idea, but I'll rather do that than dehydrate my poor squishies 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Rat Daddy said:


> Years ago we made our own drip water bottles with glass bottles, rubber stoppers and thin glass tubes, we didn't have any little balls in the tube, they worked off suction alone. Oddly enough the rodents would chew the rubber stoppers and even the glass tubes, but the things worked for years.
> 
> Seriously try the lixit one I suggested... the in cage variety. It really does work a treat, I have 4 in both sizes and my pet shop uses many of them for about $5.00 you can't go too far wrong.


The thing is I got frustrated with that site because when I tried clicking "find an online retailer" or whatever, it kept taking me to sites that didn't have it, and I checked all the petstores in my area, they didn't have it, plus i think an in cage one would take some massive rearranging due to how I have my levels set up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Stefni said:


> People might have something to say bout this but anyways, I have bought like 5 different water bottles which all leak constantly, couldn't waist anymore money so Im currently using small feeding bowls, i change the water twice a day. I just can't figure out why I always get the reject stuff. I bought a portable cellphone charger yesterday and the freaking thing doesn't work but my friends one does....sigh....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nope, I'm in (or was) in the same situation as you. I got so fed up buying water bottles I used a really big and heavy ceramic bowl for water. I changed the water daily and they never soiled it. After a few months of having it I tried my luck at bottles again and finally found one that was working (still have it) but I was so suspicious I kept the bowl in anyways. After like, half a year or even more, they just figured out how to have fun making a mess with it yesterday... I can't really tell what they're doing but I've gone in twice to find the bowl completely empty and the whole liner soaked so I just took it out. Probably not the best idea for rambunctious rats but mine never soiled it and I cleaned it very often to prevent bacteria buildup and I never had trouble with a bowl (up until now, of course).


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Xerneas said:


> Nope, I'm in (or was) in the same situation as you. I got so fed up buying water bottles I used a really big and heavy ceramic bowl for water. I changed the water daily and they never soiled it. After a few months of having it I tried my luck at bottles again and finally found one that was working (still have it) but I was so suspicious I kept the bowl in anyways. After like, half a year or even more, they just figured out how to have fun making a mess with it yesterday... I can't really tell what they're doing but I've gone in twice to find the bowl completely empty and the whole liner soaked so I just took it out. Probably not the best idea for rambunctious rats but mine never soiled it and I cleaned it very often to prevent bacteria buildup and I never had trouble with a bowl (up until now, of course).


They were probably like "hey we don't have to drink this anymore....SPLASH FIGHT!!!!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

Xerneas said:


> Nope, I'm in (or was) in the same situation as you. I got so fed up buying water bottles I used a really big and heavy ceramic bowl for water. I changed the water daily and they never soiled it. After a few months of having it I tried my luck at bottles again and finally found one that was working (still have it) but I was so suspicious I kept the bowl in anyways. After like, half a year or even more, they just figured out how to have fun making a mess with it yesterday... I can't really tell what they're doing but I've gone in twice to find the bowl completely empty and the whole liner soaked so I just took it out. Probably not the best idea for rambunctious rats but mine never soiled it and I cleaned it very often to prevent bacteria buildup and I never had trouble with a bowl (up until now, of course).


Lol Glad I'm not the only one 
Anyways, I've cleaned all the bottles ball thingies and I'm trying them out again tonight, Hope it works cos I got three up now and if things don't work out I'll have an ocean running through my bedroom hahaha 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

Grawrisher said:


> They were probably like "hey we don't have to drink this anymore....SPLASH FIGHT!!!!"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahahahaaa thats real funny, can just imagine it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Grawrisher said:


> They were probably like "hey we don't have to drink this anymore....SPLASH FIGHT!!!!"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's actually a more reasonable explanation than anything I can come up with... The bowl isn't tipped over when I go there but it's empty and everything's completely soaked. I need to put a 24/7 video cam up lol.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I imagine you'd get some very entertaining footage, like viral video material 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

